# 10% off parcel delivery



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Until the end of August Worldwide Parcel Services are giving 10% off deliveries.

Use the promo code *summer10pc* when you checkout.

I'm not connected to the company but a happy previous customer.


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

JohnBoy said:


> Until the end of August Worldwide Parcel Services are giving 10% off deliveries.
> 
> Use the promo code *summer10pc* when you checkout.
> 
> I'm not connected to the company but a happy previous customer.



Hello

We have used Pharosparcels now for a few years and after doing a comparison with the same weight 29kilo Worldwide want £34.79 inc vat. even 10% of is still more than Pharosparcels and Parcels to go.

Pharos use UPS for delivery so it may be worth your while checking them out.


Krystyna


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I sometimes use Pharos Krystyna but always check the three that you have mentioned and compare before placing an order.


----------

